# Decisions Decisions ??



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2021)

9 months ago I thought I may not ever cycle again.
Feeling so much stronger now so keen to get riding again. Gave my bike to my son so am bikeless .
1. Ribble flat bar.
Ticks most boxes BUT mid July delivery.
2. Boardman flatbar. Also looks good and (apparently) in stock.

Ribble is 13.5 Kg
Boardman is 16.5 Kg.
Yep.....decisions decisions.


----------



## Saluki (25 Apr 2021)

Bike bud has a moustache bike 17.8kg and it goes like stink. Too big for me by far but I have had a couple of twizzles around the block on it. The weight isn’t that noticeable unless I am helping get it in the car. Wheels and battery off, is the trick there.
What I am saying badly is not to worry about a kg here and there.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Apr 2021)

Have you tried both out?
the best bike is one you like riding - so if the heavier one feels better you will ride it more

On the other hand - it is better to have a bike and ride it - than be waiting for a bike. And you will waste several months of riding.

Personally I would go for something I can get - with the current situaion anything you will have to wait for could easily get pushed back more


----------



## si_c (25 Apr 2021)

Assuming you're still looking at ebikes, I'd say there won't be much difference based just on weight given that they are assisted. 

If you're desperate to get out sooner rather than later and the Boardman is available now, get a test ride and if you like it, get it, no point holding out for a bike you may not like when it arrives.

eBikes are likely to retain value as well, so if you decide you want to sell it on and get something else later that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## si_c (25 Apr 2021)

Also the two bikes have very different drive systems, so there's that.

This link might shed some light on things, reading that I'd lean towards the Boardman with the Fazua personally, not least because you can take the motor and battery out and have just a regular bike.


----------



## gzoom (25 Apr 2021)

I've got the Boardman and really like it, but for my next bike I'll probably end up buying a Orbea Gain with the eMotion hub drive for no reason other than variety is the spice of life


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2021)

Have you thought of an etrike different and great fun to ride, downside they are expensive


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2021)

I'm suspicious of a fully set up, ready to ride ebike at a claimed 13.5kg, unless its an oompa loompa frame size.

I think you need to decide what attributes are essential, what are desirable, the use to which you intend to put it, and draw up a shortlist of machines with those characteristics, and then try them. The scattergun approach, or choosing to a budget instead of a requirement, rarely ends with the rider on the best, most suitable machine they could have got for their money.


----------



## gzoom (25 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I'm suspicious of a fully set up, ready to ride ebike at a claimed 13.5kg, unless its an oompa loompa frame size.



Why don't you believe it? 11.4kg for Ribble with Di2 in Medium size.


View: https://youtu.be/wDVwAuyST68


Under 11kg is now possible, but for a price ofcourse, though given 5 figure halo road bikes is fast becoming the norm for all brands, an eBike for under £10k might be classed as 'value for money' when applying man maths .

https://www.scott-sports.com/gb/en/product/scott-addict-eride-premium-bike?article=280747007


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Have you thought of an etrike different and great fun to ride, downside they are expensive


No tbh that has never crossed my mind.
Trikes do look uncomfortable to me though.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I'm suspicious of a fully set up, ready to ride ebike at a claimed 13.5kg, unless its an oompa loompa frame size.
> 
> I think you need to decide what attributes are essential, what are desirable, the use to which you intend to put it, and draw up a shortlist of machines with those characteristics, and then try them. The scattergun approach, or choosing to a budget instead of a requirement, rarely ends with the rider on the best, most suitable machine they could have got for their money.


Got my short list of 2.
Ribble.......is No1 but a July delivery 
Boardman. Available BUT I am far from technical/mechanical and I worry about the Halfords horror stories.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No tbh that has never crossed my mind.
> Trikes do look uncomfortable to me though.


They are very comfortable, if you get the chance try one


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2021)

Depends if you want a 2-3 month wait. Both decent bikes. You can at least test ride the Boardman - do Ribble have any to try ?


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Apr 2021)

The Orbea Vibe has the same motor/battery combo as the Ribble.

It's in stock at e-bikeshop in Farnham.

They've been around a lot of years and are known to be reliable, so if they say they have the bike you can believe it.

https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Electric-Bikes-UK-Dealer/Orbea-Vibe-H30-Alloy-2021


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The Orbea Vibe has the same motor/battery combo as the Ribble.
> 
> It's in stock at e-bikeshop in Farnham.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.
They 'appear' to be approx £400 dearer like for like.....not the end of the world.
Personally I need to at least sit on it before spending £2,000 +.
The nearest stockists to me is 10 miles ago but the phone line is dead.


----------



## gzoom (26 Apr 2021)

The eMotion motor is less likely to go wrong looking at forum/users posts. I like the Fazua motor in mine, but its had a new BB, new motor in the last 14 months. The BB is making another noise now which am going to have to take back for it to be sorted.

I should add Halfords have been fine its the actual Fazua setup, go onto the Fazua Facebook group and every other post is about people having random issues.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Personally I need to at least sit on it before spending £2,000 +.



Might not be too easy in the current climate.

I reckon fit is less critical with a flat bar bike, although it may be some up their bottom roadies are more fussy than they need to be.

Does a few mm of stack height really make that much difference?

Adjusting the ride position of flat bar bikes is often a bit easier anyway.


----------

